# cichlid ID: help Please



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

I got this little guy out of a mixed tank of cichlids. no names or anything. He's maybe 3/4 of an inch long. He's not normlly red, i think it's just the lighting and the flash. He's more of a grey color. His fins just started turning a light blue in thelast two weeks. 



















Sorry about the low quality images. i took these usigmy camera phone


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

I just found a pic of a Johanni fry. They look very similar. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't see your picture...it looks like an X.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I can't see your picture...it looks like an X.


how about now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep now I can see it. And the picture does look like your little guy. Has it colored up any? Maybe its a Johanni.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Yep now I can see it. And the picture does look like your little guy. Has it colored up any? Maybe its a Johanni.


Like i said he just started to get some blue in his fins. but he'ss till a bit of a mystery. the nose isn't as round as the joanni. he could be a mixed fish. who knows. 

But i'll keep looking. have to make sure i have him in the right tank


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

it looks like it could be just about anything. That is what baby pea****s look like also


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

cameraman_2 said:


> it looks like it could be just about anything. That is what baby pea****s look like also


How is that helpful?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Right now it looks like my red top kimpuma, but the coloration is different (mines kind of a purple body with yellow fins). Perhaps he is closely related, I wil check

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1670
maybe this?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Bear said:


> Right now it looks like my red top kimpuma, but the coloration is different (mines kind of a purple body with yellow fins). Perhaps he is closely related, I wil check
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1670
> maybe this?



OOOh very close but i don't think hes gona be yellow


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

what are you talking about, the fish i posted had no yellow on him


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

This turned out to be a powder blue cichlid (Pseudotropheus socolofi) It is very healthy at about 2.5" so far. very happy and active.


----------

